# Okita Vocoder - codificador de voz



## nuk (Mar 21, 2009)

Hola al foro de electronica aportando un poco con los efectos de sonido en el foro traigo el *Okita Vocoder *
que lo encontre en la red sin mas preambulo dejo todo el material para el que se quiera aventurar en este circuito


----------



## nuk (Mar 21, 2009)

Paso al segundo mensaje para postear las imagenes


----------



## nuk (Mar 21, 2009)

Aqui dejo una prueva de audio del Okita Vocoder (Adjunto formato.mp3)
y un video en youtube donde este proyecto es parte de uno mas grande el "My DIY modular synth"
YouTube - My DIY modular synth.


----------



## nietzche (Jun 7, 2009)

lo que nadie se atrevio a preguntar es para que sirve todo esto y porque es tan grande


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 8, 2009)

Es que a todos los espanto el moustro....


----------



## nietzche (Jun 8, 2009)

pero hay cosas mas chicas sin menor distorsion y mas efectivas que no?,  bueno se ve que es buen proyecto pero da mucha flojera


----------



## nuk (Jun 13, 2009)

nietzche dijo:
			
		

> pero hay cosas mas chicas sin menor distorsion y mas efectivas que no?,


desconosco los nombres de esas "cosas" te agradeceria una ilustracion de antemano por que no veo otra forma de hacer un efecto de soundrround o wow o un efecto de eco o algun otro efecto con solo dos parlantes  como los hacen los equipos de sonido


			
				nietzche dijo:
			
		

> bueno se ve que es buen proyecto pero da mucha flojera


je tambien pense lo mismo por eso lo postie haber quien se logrará animar a armarlo (creo que no)  
gracias de antemano cualquier información
comento,♫nuk♫


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Jun 13, 2009)

codifican la voz hacen que la voz de entrada cambia a otra teniendo muchas funciones y configuraciones y resultando señales distintas a las de la entrada es para modificar la voz o sonido


----------



## ves (Dic 18, 2009)

básicamente lo que tengo entendido del vocoder es que descompone el espectro de la voz humana en varias bandas, mediante filtros; cada una de estas bandas viene a controlar el sonido de por ejemplo un sinte, previamente descompuesto de la misma forma. Así, se tiene cada banda de la voz humana controlando cada banda del sonido del sinte, logrando así modular el sonido del sinte con la voz: suena como si "el sintetizador estuviera hablando". Esto se logra mediante VCAs o, según dijo mi profe de electónica, fotorresistores.


----------

